# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  ساختن یک بانک در مورد فاکتور خرید و فروش

## sarakhanom

با سلام
من میخواهم یه بانک فاکتور خرید و فروش طراحی کنم اگر کمک کنید و بگویید که چند تا جدول مورد نیاز است و با چه فیلدهایی؟
با تشکر

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام 
شما در کل نیاز به دو تیبل داری 
یکی برای مشخصات فاکتورها(خرید و فروش و .....) 
یکی برای جزئیات فاکتورها

----------


## mahtabi

از مثال north wind access کمک بگیر

----------


## sinpin

> از مثال north wind access کمک بگیر


یک راهنمایی مختصر و 100% مفید  :تشویق: 
خیلی عالی بود

----------


## SYNDROME

دوست عزیز بستگی به نگرش ما در طراحی دارد.
می توانید از 2 جدول استفاده کنید که یکی Head و دیگری Detail و با استفاده از یک فیلد Flag مشخص کنید رکورد ثبت شده خرید است یا فروش.
البته می توانید از 4 جدول استفاده کنید که 2 تا جدول برای فروش و 2 تا جدول برای خرید و دیگر نیازی به فیلد Flag نیست.
موفق باشید

----------


## sarakhanom

با سلام 
خوب من میخوام بانک رو با 3 جدول درست کنم ،جدول مشخصات افراد،جدول فاکتور و جدول موجودی کالا حالا من از چه فیلدهایی در این جداول استفاده کنم؟
منظورتون از فیلد flag چیه؟
با تشکر

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
این مثال north wind access رو از کجا باید پیدا کنم ؟

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
اگر Northwind.mdb رو در کامپیوتر سرچ کنید پیدا می کنید البته معمولاً آدرسش اینه :
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\SAMPLES\Northwind.mdb

----------


## SYNDROME

> خوب من میخوام بانک رو با 3 جدول درست کنم ،جدول مشخصات افراد،جدول فاکتور و جدول موجودی کالا حالا من از چه فیلدهایی در این جداول استفاده کنم؟


دوست عزیز اگر می خواهید یک انبار کوچک طراحی کنید که از 3 تا جدول بیشتر می شود.(واحد سنجش ، محل کالا و . . .)
پس سعی کنید از همین اول طراحی خود را کامل انجام دهید.



> منظورتون از فیلد flag چیه؟


فیلدی است که مشخص می کند رکودی که ذخیره شده فاکتور خرید است یا فروش(Flag =0 فاکتور خرید , Flag = 1 فاکتور فروش)
موفق باشید

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
شما که گفته بودید میتونم از 2 یا 4 جدول استفاده کنم
حالا اگر میشه بگویید برای طراحی بهتر چه فرمهایی یا تقاضاهایی بهتره که استفاده کنم؟
ممنون از کمک شما

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
کسی اینجا نیست که من را راهنمایی کند؟
خواهش میکنم هر کس میتونه کمک کنه
با تشکر

----------


## sarakhanom

با سلام
کسی نیست که در مورد ماژولها و ماکروها من رو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## sinpin

> با سلام
> کسی نیست که در مورد ماژولها و ماکروها من رو راهنمایی کنه؟


مشکلتون رو دقیق بفرمایید اگه کسی بتونه کمک میکنه.

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام 
من جداولی با اکسس درست کردم در مورد فاکتور خرید و فروش حالا میخوام چند تا برنامه در ماژول و ماکرو کار کنم مثلا برنامه ای که اگر خرید کردیم به موجودی اضافه و اگر جنسی فروختیم از موجودی کم کنه خواهش میکنم من را راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## SYNDROME

> سلام 
> من جداولی با اکسس درست کردم در مورد فاکتور خرید و فروش حالا میخوام چند تا برنامه در ماژول و ماکرو کار کنم مثلا برنامه ای که اگر خرید کردیم به موجودی اضافه و اگر جنسی فروختیم از موجودی کم کنه خواهش میکنم من را راهنمایی کنید
> با تشکر


شما یک جدول برای خرید و یک جدول برای فروش دارید.
حالا اگر تعداد جمع کل فروش رفته را از خرید شده کم کنید موجودی به دست می آید.
خوب با دو تا Query موجودی به دست آمد.
حالا اشکال در کجا قرار دارد.
موفق باشید

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
نمیشه از ماکرو یا ماژول استفاده کرد؟ آخه باید تو پروژه از ماکرو و ماژول هم استفاده کنیم
اگر یک کلید جستجو بخوام در فرم بزارم باید چکار کنم؟
وزمانی که موجودی من به 0 رسید چطور پیام سفارش مجدد ظاهر شود
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
 هیچ کس نیست که من رو راهنمایی کنه 
دیگه برای پروژه وقت ندارم

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
کاربر محترم آقای امیر شکاری شما که گفته بودید مشکلم رو بگم خوب گفتم حالا یه جوانمرد بیاد و من رو راهنمایی کنه

----------


## sinpin

> سلام
> کاربر محترم آقای امیر شکاری شما که گفته بودید مشکلم رو بگم خوب گفتم حالا یه جوانمرد بیاد و من رو راهنمایی کنه


دوست عزیز من فکر میکنم شما راهنمایی نیازی ندارید و یک برنامه آماده میخواین که من متاسفانه ندارم.

----------


## انگوران

من یه همچین برنامه ای تا حالا ننوشتم ولی چند وقت قبل یه برنامه برای صندوق قرض الحسنه نوشتم که هر چند مبتدیه ولی شاید بتونه یه ایده به شما بده .
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...B3%D9%86%D9%87

----------


## sarakhanom

با سلام
آیا من میتونم دو تا کویری رو با هم استفاده کنم
من در یک کویری تعداد کل خریداری شده رو دارم ودر یک کویری تعداد کل فروخته شده را
حالا میخوام این دو تا رو با هم استفاده کنم تا موجودیم به دست بیاد من میتونم این کار رو بکنم یا نه؟

----------


## sarakhanom

با سلام
مثل اینکه کسی نمیخواد من رو راهنمایی کنه
بابا من یه برنامه ای میخوام که از یه جدول تعداد رو بگیره و به یه جدول دیگه به موجودی اضافه یا کم کنه تو رو خدا کمکم کنید.من تمام پروژه ام رو تکمیل کردم ولی خوب برنامه نویسی زیاد وارد نیستم تو رو خدا من رو راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر از دوستانی که میتونن من رو راهنمایی کنن

----------


## صبا9841

دوست عزیز این همه پست زدی حداقل توی یکیشون فایل نمونه ای که کار کردی میذاشتی و سوال موردنظرت را میگفتی. اینطوری نتیجه میگیری.

----------


## sarakhanom

با سلام 
ممنون از راهنمایی شما این هم فایل من
من میخوام از جدول شرح فاکتور تعداد رو به موجودی در جدول انبار اضافه یا کم کنه و با توجه به فیلد وضعیت در جدول مشخصات که صفر برای کسانی که از ما خرید میکنن یعنی از موجودی کم و یک برای کسانی که ما از آنها خرید می کنیم یعنی به موجودی اضافه 
امیدوارم که بتونیین من رو راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## hamed2661

> دوست عزیز من فکر میکنم شما راهنمایی نیازی ندارید و یک برنامه آماده میخواین که من متاسفانه ندارم.


منم تو پیغام خصوصی همینو بهشون گفتم اما ظاهرا اصرار دارن کارشون رو اینجوری انجام بدن !!

----------


## n_ali27

سلام
من یک نمونه بانک خرید و فروش را طراحی کردم و در سایت گذاشتم به اسم « برنامه خرید و فروش کالا » می توانی استفاده کنی

----------


## sarakhanom

سلام
ممنون از نمونه کارتون ولی شما موجودی در انبار ندارید مشکل من هم اینجاست که موجودی در انبار را باید با خرید و فروش کم و زیاد کنم فکر می کنم هیچ کس نمی تونه کمک کنه

----------

